# new computer DOS problem!



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

hello people. i just got a new second hand computer. i had removed the internal harddrive and put in a new one. now wen i start the computer on DOS it says "invalid system disk plase insert another disk". i inserted a bootable floopy disk i had but it didn't work. i got the same message. i put in a bootable disk so i could go to DOS and install win98 and then win xp. so how do i solve this problem? or just give me all the instructions in need to get to XP. thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Can you tell us the hardware specs of the computer? Are you sure it can handle XP? XP install discs are bootable. You just need to set the bios of the computer to boot from the CD first. If this is a really old computer it may not have that ability but it should.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

its not old at all. it is P4 and has the xp logo on it. so for sure it handles xp. 512 RAM um i tink 1.8 GHz just an average comp nothin special. so how do i set the bios to boot from the cd? i have the xp cd.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

When you start your computer you should see something like "Press F10 to enter Setup". If you are not seeing it, find the manual for your Computer or motherboard and it will tell you how to get into the bios. You can look on the manufacturers website for the manual.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

thas the problem. i do not see anythin. it goes straight to DOS and says to insert a system disk. the computer is an IBM KCHD1HK but i don't think this will work since there is not system and therefore no bios. i will try myself to reach the bios but can u try as well how to reach it. its greatly appreciated.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok i found the manual here: ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_pdf/74p2660.pdf
but didn't find anythin for bios. but if u look on chapter 7 in the above document there is somethin about harddrive boot error. check that out. can u look in the document? maybe u'll find somethin. oh and the computer is Thinkcenter S50 8429-KU9. i also found the drivers and stuff here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...ind=0&operatingsystemind=121210&validate=true
but thas for after xp is there, but still check that out maybe somethin is there.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

When I navigate their website, that is not the link I found for the user manual for your computer. I found this one.
ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_pdf/13r9208.pdf

And it shows you in the manual how to get into the Bios. (IE Setup Utility)


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

in the manual it says i can update a bios from a diskette or from my operating system. which one applies to me? also if i do the diskette one, this computer that i am writing from does not have a floppy drive how would i do this then? also the bios file on the website is a .exe file does that mean i'd have to install the bios on a floppy or cd and then put it in the messed up computer?


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

oh shoot i wasn't looking at the steup utility. i'll follow the instructions and let u know. thanks


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok wat exactly do i do once i am in the bios? there is all kinds of options in it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Have you ever heard of the acronym RTM. (Read the Manual).


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

hey man i don't wanna be a pain in the butt, but i can't find it! just tell me wat it is how to access it in the bios and get goin to install win98. thanks for ur help.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Once in the Setup Utility chose *Startup* from the menu items at the top of the screen.

Also, when you start the PC (not restart) it should display a message: (To interrupt normal startup, press enter)
Press Enter, then F12 and chose the boot device


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

ok success. but now when the win98 setup started it said that there is not enough space in the harddrive but i just put in a brand new 40GB harddrive. how do i fix this?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

What was the exact error message?
Did you partition and format the drive?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

sajjadbaqir said:


> hey man i don't wanna be a pain in the butt, but i can't find it! just tell me wat it is how to access it in the bios and get goin to install win98. thanks for ur help.


I can only help those that help themselves. All you had to do was read Chapter 3. It is on page 28 of the PDF manual. Chapter 3 is a whopping 4 pages long. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink......Give someone a fish......Teach someone to fish.......I am trying to teach you to fish!

Did you install the hard drive correctly. Did you setup the jumpers correctly on the hard drive. Did you boot with a Dos boot disk and use Fdisk to setup a partition to install Windows 98 on it. Did you then format that partion. Since you seem to want to dual boot Windows 98 and XP, did you save some space on the hard drive to install XP. You can't install both Operating Systems on the same partition.

I personally wouldn't go the dual boot route. I would install XP, then install Windows 98 as a Virutal machine with Virtual PC or Virtual Box.


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

my goal is to reach winxp. but on my other computers i have been installing win98 first and then win xp since the xp installation cannot begin on DOS. and no i have not partioned the harddrive i did format it so it is clean 40GB but i have no idea how to partition or how it works. u wanna explain it to me?


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

the case means nothing
they might have put in an old board with dead batery
does it detect the harddrive and hold that setting?

floppy set up right and does it work?


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

yes the floppy works, the board should be ok and yes the harddrive does get detected. i can do c: and see the dir/w of the drive, it is clean 40GB.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

why do you want dos then 98 then xp?

just boot up with the xp disk and when it asks for the proof you own the win 98 insert that and skip the install of98 

this makes for the most trouble free xp install


----------



## sajjadbaqir (Aug 12, 2005)

holy sh**. i didn't know u could do that. i went to bios selected my boot device (winxp cd) and ran the setup, it made the partition and formatted the drive for me! i feel soooooo stupid. the setup is running right now, i'll let u know if anythin goes wrong. thank u guys for ALL ur help. greatly appreciated!


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

so ill assume it worked out?


----------

